#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Citalopram absetzten >

## Jasmin86

hallo
Ich nehme seid Dezember Citalopram,weil ich unter anstattacken leide,sie waren am anfang so schlimm das ich nicht mehr aus dem haus gegangen bin weil ich angst hatte ohnmächtig zu werden.Mitlwerweile schaffe ich es wieder raus zu gehen und auch in einklaufgeschäfte was ich seid herbst 09 nicht mehr konnte garnicht,es sind zwar erst kleine geschäfte aber es klappt und wenn die angst kommt dann versuche ich mich drüber weg zu setzten.Jetzt habe ich angefangen seid anfang des jahres die tabletten runter zu dosieren hatte ja 10mg, dann mal nur noch alle 2 tage dann alle 3 tage und dann nur noch eine halbe tablette,jetzt seid einer woche ca.kann auf ein paar tage länger sein,nehme ich sie garnicht mehr,ab wann ist der wirkstoff ganz aus dem körper?und seid heute habe ich schweissausbrüche und fühle mich etwas neben der spur kann das noch davon kommen?oder vielleicht vom wetter oder so.Könnt ihr mal eure erfahrung schreiben?und lieber tabletten oder lieder nicht?

----------


## spokes

warum setzt du so schnell (2Monate) das Antidepressivum ab?  
Was sagt dein Doc dazu? 
Bist du wegen der Angststörung in Psychotherapie?

----------


## Jasmin86

Ich will das so schnell absetzen weil ich angst habe das ich nur mit den atabletten klar komme aber ich will ja mein leben ohne tabletten und ich denke um so länger ich sie nehme umso sehr gewöhne ich mich an die und kann dann vielleicht nicht ohne,nein ich mache keine therapie,und mein arzt weiss das ich die tabletten weniger nehmen möchte

----------


## spokes

Wie willst du eine Angststörung ohne Therapie (medikamentös + Psychotherapie) behandeln?  
Ich mag auch keine Tabletten aber wenn es nicht anders geht, dann geht es mal für eine Zeitlange eben nicht.

----------


## Jasmin86

naja auch ohne therapie habe ich schon sehr grosse fortschritte gemacht und ich kenne einige in meinem bekanntenkreis die die angst nicht mehr haben und es auch alleine geschaft aussedeem habe ich schon schlechte erfahrung mit psychologen gemacht,daher bin ich zuversichtlich das ich es auch so schaffen werden den wie gesagt einiges habe ich schon geschaft

----------


## Olivero68

Eine Angststörung ohne kompente Hilfe bewältigen zu wollen halte ich für sehr bedenklich. Ein Spychologe wird dir entsprechende Wege aufzeichnen, wie du deine Ängste bewältigen kannst. Ich halte auch nichts davon, Medikamente im Selbstversuch abzusetzen oder zu verringern. Dazu gehört immer ein Arzt.

----------


## Fox 1

Hallo Jasmis86, 
Da ich selbst Citalopram nehme, und das seit 2003. Würde ich ein eigenhändiges Absetzten abraten. Wer weiß, wann der nächste Rückfall kommt. Habe am Anfang auch eigenhändig abgesetzt. Das Ergebnis lässt eher zu wünschen übrig. Die Wirkung von Citalopram wirkt eher unterstützend. Auch wenn man sich gut fühlt, sollte man Citalopram weiterhin nehmen. Aber mich wundert es, dass du Citalopram nach 2 Monaten absetzten willst. Normalerweise dauert es etwa 6 - 8 Wochen, bis man sich an Psychopharmka gewöhnt hat. Immerhin wird dies der Arzt oder Psychologe entscheiden, wann der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, um Citalopram abzusetzten. Daher rate ich dir Citalopram nicht abzusetzten. 
LG 
Christian

----------


## Jasmin86

Hallo
Ich nehme Citalopram tabletten,eigentlich 10mg ist ja schon das niedrigste,aber ich will nicht von den tabletten abhängig sein also möchte ich noch weniger habe das meinem hausarzt gesagt und der meinte dann soll ich nur ne halbe nehmen also dann 5mg,allerdings haben die tabletten keine teilkante,ist es dann nicht so das es dann auch mal mehr oder weniger wie 5mg sein kann da es ja nicht immer gleich geteilt werden kann :Huh?: ist das dann schlimm wenn man mal 5 mal 6 oder so  nimmt :Huh?: ?

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Jasmin, 
es ist völlig nunötig das du immer wieder ein neues Thema aufmachst.
Ob wohl bereits eines, das DU selber eröffnest hast, existiert. 
Ich verstehe nicht waum du unbedingt die Tabletten teilen willst.
Nicht umsonst haben die eine min. Wirkstoffmenge von 10mg.
Zudem gibt es sicherlich einen guten Grund warum du die Citalopram nimmst/ nehmen musst. 
Sie so gut und berede diese Dinge mit deinem behandelten Arzt.

----------


## Jasmin86

Ich habe ein neues thema aufgemacht weil das eine andere frage ist,wusste ja nicht das man hier so darauf reagiert,und ich habe es mit meinem arzt besprochen habe es auch hier rein geschrieben

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich habe ein neues thema aufgemacht weil das eine andere frage ist,wusste ja nicht das man hier so darauf reagiert,und ich habe es mit meinem arzt besprochen habe es auch hier rein geschrieben

 Es kann keine andere Frage sein, den schon in diesem Thema hast du im ersten Beitrag damit angefangen:  

> ....Jetzt habe ich angefangen seid anfang des jahres die tabletten runter zu dosieren hatte ja 10mg, dann mal nur noch alle 2 tage dann alle 3 tage und dann nur noch eine halbe tablette....

----------


## Fox 1

Hallo, 
wollte noch mitteilen, dass ich Citalopram 40 mg von neuraxpharm nehme. Das müsste meines Wissens nach die höchste Dosis sein. 
Die Dosis wurde Ende Juni 2009 im Rahmen einer PEB-Chemotherapie halbiert (40 -> 20 mg). 
Ausserdem wollte ich noch nachfragen, wie es dir geht Jasmin86.

----------


## sei

Hi,
habe auch mal Cita genommen über eine längere Zeit, beim Absetzen gab es keine Entzugserscheinungen aber die Krankheitssymptome meldeten sich wieder zurück.
Wenn du die Tabletten teilst kann es passieren das sie die Retardwirkung verlieren, wenn du sie ein paar Tage weg lässt, lässt auch die Wirkung nach und falls du sie dann doch brauchst musst du sie erst wieder ca. drei Wochen nehmen bevor sie wieder wirken. Cita ist kein Bedarfsmedikament!
Hast du noch nicht daran gedacht das die Ängste besonders durch das Cita besser geworden sind und wenn du jetzt munter damit herumspielst es wieder los geht, außerdem kann es passieren das die Medis nach Absetzen beim nächsten mal wenn du sie wieder brauchst weniger gut wirken und dann musst du ein neues finden was dauern kann. Wenn es gut hilft solltest du es mindestens ein halbes Jahr nehmen bevor du auch nur ans Absetzen denkst, außerdem sind diese Medikamente oft nur als vorübergehende Unterstützung gedacht damit eine Therapie besser zu bewältigen ist. Panikattacken haben immer einen Auslöser, der muss gefunden und bearbeitet werden und wenn das passiert kannst du langsam runterdosieren und bei bedarf wieder auf die Normaldosis gehen. Ich verstehe deinen Arzt da nicht, ob die Pillen geteilt werden dürfen müsste er wissen und er müsste auch wissen das solche Medikamente nicht mal eben ein paar Wochen gegeben werden und dann ohne das die Angst näher Therapiert wurde nach so kurzer Zeit wieder abgesetzt einfach wieder werden, nur um mal eben um zu sehen wie es ist. Cita ist relativ verträglich und man kann sie gut über längere Zeit nehmen, das sie deswegen immer genommen werden müssen trifft nicht zu. Zu was für einem Arzt gehst du, ein Psychiater wäre da schon angesagt der Hausarzt hat da meistens viel zu wenig Erfahrung.
Grüße 
PS.:
Frag deine Bekannten, die ihre Angst in den Griff bekommen haben, in einiger Zeit noch mal wie es geht. Kann gut sein das dann ein hoher Prozentsatz wieder große Schwierigkeiten hat, ohne Adäquate Behandlung und das Erlernen wie man damit umgeht musst du damit rechnen das die Angst wiederkommt und deine Mühen umsonst war, könnte sogar sein das bei einer Therapie in der Zeit die Sache vielleicht längst gegessen gewesen wäre. Was für ein Ärger wäre das.

----------


## Jasmin86

Hallo
Ich versuche jetzt eine neue methode aus den usa,die metode hat eine frau mit hilfe von ärzten entwickelt sie hatte selber jahrelang angstattacken und hat es damit geschaft und die haben auch ein therapie centrum aufgebaut und schon vielen geholfen

----------


## Zero

> Ich will das so schnell absetzen weil ich angst habe das ich nur mit den atabletten klar komme aber ich will ja mein leben ohne tabletten und ich denke um so länger ich sie nehme umso sehr gewöhne ich mich an die und kann dann vielleicht nicht ohne,nein ich mache keine therapie,und mein arzt weiss das ich die tabletten weniger nehmen möchte

 Ich bin mit der Kombination aus für mich geeigneten Medis und Psychotherapie ganz gut gefahren. Aber das dauert seine Zeit. Es hat auch bei mir seine Zeit gedauert, bis ich die Dinge wieder ins Lost brachte. Meine Medis nehme ich immer noch, ich würde aber niemals wagen, sie ohne Anweisung und Aufsicht meines Arztes auszuschleichen. Natürlich will auch ich mal ohne die Medis leben können. Auch beim Wirkstoff Citalopram Citalopram - Vorsichtsma wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Auschleichen Wochen oder gar Monate in Anspruch nehemen kann, um Absetzsymtpome zu vermeiden.

----------


## Janna

Ich hab es auch allein geschafft. Hatte zwei Perioden von Panikattacken, jeweils etwa 1 - 1,5 Jahre lang und anfangs mehrmals Täglich(!!!). Wurde mehrere Male ins Krankenhaus gebracht, mit verdacht auf Herzanfall u.ä. Habe auch Citalopram bekommen, aber es nicht lange genommen (wenige Wochen lang). Eine Therapie wollte ich nicht, da mir - sorry - die Therapeuten suspekt erschienen. Eine wollte, dass ich mich von meinem über alles geliebten Freund trenne (wir sind heut noch glücklich!) und die andere hat mich gefragt, was ich mache wenn ich Lust zu .... habe und mein Freund grad nicht da ist. Solchen Mist muss ich mir nicht anhören! Jedenfalls hab ich seit 7 (!) Jahren keine Attacken mehr! Ich habe mir immer nur eingeredet, es geht gleich weg, weil es immer von allein wieder verschwindet. Und das ist schließlich so! Was ich dir sehr empfehlen kann ist eine Selbsthilfegruppe! Sollte es in deiner Nähe keine geben, hilft auch eine andere Interessengemeinschaft und auch ich hab immer ein offenes Ohr. Mach mal etwas wozu du Lust hast! ;-) Z.B. eine Stunde durch einen Park schlendern und mal tief durchatmen ist super! 
Es ist eine langwierige Sache, keine Frage. Versuch nicht dran zu denken wenn du grad keine Attacken hast. Man macht sich sonst nur verrückt! Diese Quälerei sollte dein Leben nicht bestimmen! Gib ihm einen anderen Sinn!

----------

